#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  К. Шри Дхаммананда. Человеческая жизнь и ее проблемы.

## Бо

Привет. Завершен перевод книги, доступен здесь, может быть кому-нибудь будет полезен  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (12.11.2010), Chhyu Dorje (14.11.2010), Ittosai (13.11.2010), Kit (14.11.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (13.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (13.11.2010)

----------


## Кхантибало

http://www.vulturepeak.ru/pochtennii...ksdcziepc4/#19

"Гея привлекают мужчины, похожие на геев, а не "*прямые*" мужчины. На вопрос, почему нормально выглядящий мужчина влюбляется в другого мужчину, он скажет, что в этом нет ничего ненормального. Тем не менее большинству нормальных людей трудно согласиться с геями."

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   под столом....

к сведению переводчика: straight в смысле сексуальной ориентации означает "гетеросексуальный", "стандартная ориентация", "натурал"

----------

Raudex (13.11.2010), Бо (13.11.2010)

----------


## Kit

Большое спасибо!
Cкажите пожалуйста, нет ли этой книги в формате для скачивания: pdf или doc?

----------


## Бо

> Большое спасибо!
> Cкажите пожалуйста, нет ли этой книги в формате для скачивания: pdf или doc?


Нет, но если нужно - сделаем.

----------

Kit (14.11.2010)

----------


## Kit

> Нет, но если нужно - сделаем.


Ну я конечно сам могу, но если вы сделаете, будет чудесно!

----------


## Бо

Так как сайт vulturepeak.ru больше не поддерживается, решил сохранить переведенные раньше тексты отдельно.

Книга К. Шри Дхаммананда - Человеческая жизнь и её проблемы. (PDF, 1,43 Мб.)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Lvtb/qgUu24gff  

Исправлены некоторые ошибки и улучшен перевод.

Возможно кому-то будет интересно...

----------

Aion (31.08.2017), Владимир Николаевич (31.08.2017), Владислав Бро (31.08.2017)

----------

